# GW change in policy re ebay etc?



## Mabrothrax (May 19, 2009)

I recently recieved a curious email from an ebay store...


> Thanks very much for purchasing from our EBay shop, we recently received from GW a trade news letter informing us that if we continue to sell their factory sealed products on Internet Auction Sites from the 1st of June we would no longer be able to sell their products, below in blue is the quote from this trade newsletter, this apply's to all their independent stockists
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Anyone else heard of something similar going on?


----------



## JokerGod (Jan 21, 2009)

So they are not going to sell to EBay auctioneers any more. Not a surprise. 

Its better for the hobby in general because this would bring better support to local shops and give people a place to play.


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

If true this is likly to be GW protecting itself and us from poor quality knock offs of their products.


----------



## cybersharque (Apr 17, 2008)

The idea that local shops will improve the GW hobby is a joke, right? I know of nobody over the age of 14 who will play in a GW store. This is simply an attempt by GW to maintain their monopolistic pricing. It ignores the fact that the hobby has move away from the GW stores into the local clubs, where we use non-GW models and we have our own FAQs.

I think we can now see the demise of GW. It will derive from an ongoing unwillingness to price the models competitively, coupled with an ongoing inability to write coherent rules and FAQs.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Sounds like part of their new internet seller policy.. otherwise known as "we're not getting enough of the pie". It would be nice if they do make it improve the gaming scene but I doubt it somehow...


----------



## Mabrothrax (May 19, 2009)

If it is true it's a step in a possibly very wrong direction. GW prices are getting beyond a joke. Independent stores are becoming a rarity and the vast majority will never be able to carry the stock levels required to please the locals and passers-by.

Online stores are the way the majority of us are getting our fix (well, as far as I can tell it is). Ebay is the biggest and most accesible online store. Are GW cutting their own nose off to spite their face? Seems that way.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

It's even a new addition to their IP. I was looking one day, then the next, it changes to include over Auction sites.


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

I hope it is not the demise of GW because as much as we bitch about it to see the company go would probably see our hobby go with it. I really think it has more do with the internet sellers taking a bigger chunk of the pie. Since most retailers offer discounts on GW products that GW does not offer people are buying where they can save the most money. So I think Gw is cutting off its nose to try and save face.
I am lucky that my local game store offers a 20% discount on all GW stuff which is what most retailers offer so I just buy from them. I have noticed though that even the local game stores are cutting down on the amount of GW stuff they have and are stocking other systems in their place. Only time will tell if this is a good move but it sure doesn't seem like it.


----------



## englanda (Dec 2, 2008)

cybersharque said:


> The idea that local shops will improve the GW hobby is a joke, right? I know of nobody over the age of 14 who will play in a GW store. This is simply an attempt by GW to maintain their monopolistic pricing. It ignores the fact that the hobby has move away from the GW stores into the local clubs, where we use non-GW models and we have our own FAQs.
> 
> I think we can now see the demise of GW. It will derive from an ongoing unwillingness to price the models competitively, coupled with an ongoing inability to write coherent rules and FAQs.


I don't know whether I'm just lucky, or people over exaggerate, but my local GW (Franklin Mills) is great. It's always full (4 of it's 6 game tables constantly filled, it's painting/modeling section is always full, it's staff are friendly and they don't push products on people, they offer genuine advice. They also have a good grasp of the rules.

In fact, I much prefer playing there than at our local gaming group, where they don't make up strange house rules and call you cheesy for taking a thunderfire cannon.

Also, people have been "seeing the demise" of GW for the last 20 years. Guess what? They're still here. Why does everyone presume they don't know what they're doing? They are an international corporation and probably employ people that know a damn site more about business than 90% of the people that complain.


----------



## LordWaffles (Jan 15, 2008)

To be fair, those evil online stores were selling marines at about half a dollar a head. Those bastards. Letting low-income gamers play the game.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

This is old news guys ,the changes for ebay sellers was originally posted nearly a month ago in the reseller changes thread,To be honest i think its good thing, ebay as vast as it is has lost a considerable amount of goodwill and reputation from its customers in recent times due to the number of court cases its been involved with and the terrible customer service it offers not to mention the huge number of people who get ripped of by scam buyers and sellers by using the website.

Plus with the new GW trade discount structure it would be almost impossible to turn a profit using ebay as a sales venue,ebay have hiked up their sellers fees and pay pal takes a nice slice of anything sold on the site, add that to rising postage and packing and lower discounts from GW trade and its not worth trying to sell using ebay.Most of the good GW ebay stores are simply used to move potential customers to an actual website were the bussiness can sell direct to a customer without having to fork out vast amounts in ebay and pay pal fees.Not to mention i would prefer to buy from an actual company with a registered address etc than some fly by night GW ebay store.

I have seen loads of people scammed when buying models from ebay and i have also fallen victim of such scam sellers, i bought a huge box of sprues but was sent a empty box by recorded delivery, well i say empty it had some packing and lumps of wood in it.
Because i had signed for it paypal wouldnt refund unless i involved the police, who basicly told me to go forth and multiply as they were too busy to care. Another scam was selling forge world epic scale models but passing them off as 40k scale minis,buyer thinks they are buying a 40k scale baneblade for example but is sent a cheaper epic scale model,whats more its totally legal and ebay wont lift a finger because they know nothing about scale. 

And on the flip side buyers pay for goods using pay pal and then falsely claim the items have not arrived,pay pal/ebay grant them a refund out of the sellers pay pal fund without his consent if he cant prove delivery.
I used to be a regular seller and member of the Ebay Q&A forums that helps people with problems and the most common was people getting ripped off,thats right folks ebay expect joe public to help other buyers and sellers for them, they also only act on listing violations that are reported by ebay users not by ebay staff.

The golden days of ebay are long over and its quite easy to find much cheaper alternatives for almost any items currently selling "new" on ebay,the only true bargains on ebay are pre-owned items that are being sold by private individuals.


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

bitsandkits said:


> Another scam was selling forge world epic scale models but passing them off as 40k scale minis,buyer thinks they are buying a 40k scale baneblade for example but is sent a cheaper epic scale model,whats more its totally legal and ebay wont lift a finger because they know nothing about scale.


I have heard about an awful lot of this happening over the last few years, sometimes with the proper scale photographs initially, which surprisingly enough vanish just before the auction finishes to be replaced with an epic scale picture.

stupidly enough a fair few people then phone up GW customer service and then give them grief when e-bay choose to ignore it


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Just to clarify: Are GW saying people cannont sell GW products on ebay, or is it that they will no longer offer a discount to a trader if said trader wishes to resell on ebay? Because it would be easy for someone to open a free freewebs site, then just sell on ebay (Though why they would need to, its just a point)

Also, the letter mentions factory sealed items, now does this mean if you remove the shrink wrapping it becomes acceptable to resell on ebay, even though the product is still new.

This may sound like a stupid query but I thought once you'd brought a product (not just GW) you were free to resell said product however you see fit :confusion:

All these changes just seem to be making life immensly more difficult for people like me who don't have FLGS within 50 miles. If some B&M stores don't open online stores to offer great discount I wont able to make any sort of regular future purchases as the pricing will make it impossible.
I wouldn't mind if GW decided to open a store near me (they should as it would have quite a large catchment area) because then I'd actually have somewhere to go to experience the atmosphere of a FLGS and wouldn't need to use online stores. But as it is, I need them to stay in the hobby.

I think GW should have changed the trade agreement so that the stores that sell the most (be it B&M or online) benifit from the larger discount. This seems like a much fairer approach as it rewards the store for high sales

Rant over


----------



## nammy (May 25, 2009)

imm0rtal reaper said:


> I think GW should have changed the trade agreement so that the stores that sell the most (be it B&M or online) benifit from the larger discount. This seems like a much fairer approach as it rewards the store for high sales
> 
> Rant over


I'm pretty sure they do, well they offer a greater discount for resellers if they pruchase more levels of stock, so someone buying 100 boxes of AOBR will get maybe 3/4%(for example) more discount than that of someone who buying 10 boxes. Economies of Scale, buying in bulk etc etc. so the stores that are doing well and keep resotcking wit large orders from GW are going to be the stores that are doing well.

I know of one store that waits until it has a large amount of online orders from customers, and then purchases them all together through GW to get greater discount and then ships them to its customers, the wait for the customer can be quite long, but it means the site is able to sell at cheaper prices.


----------



## johnnymajic (Jan 2, 2009)

From what I am reading, I think this is absolutely stupid. I've gotten some killer deals on ebay, such as 3 obliterators for $40 (plus shipping and handleling) and their usually 35 bucks before taxes where I live. I think that if you'd like to sell something, you should be able to


----------



## Farseer Beltiac (Jul 11, 2008)

Oh damn.....

What are we gonna do now Willis? I can't afford the GW prices!!!! I guess its back to peeling potatoes for me 

~Beltiac peeling taters abides.....


----------



## JokerGod (Jan 21, 2009)

there not stopping people from selling on EBay, there just not allowing people to run an online store that is ONLY on Ebay.

If you order bulk from GW and request the store discount because you run an EBay business, you wont get it. that simple.


----------



## Son of Russ (Jun 1, 2009)

Alot of people need to understand that GW is just doing what any company in preservation mode would do and has done on the ebay site...several of the authentic sports apparel will not allow you to sell on ebay (ebay just removes the item from the sellers list), its happened on other items as well. GW is making a smart move, even with their prices being a bit high; but everyone complaining needs to realize that this is a "HOBBY", you participate with the means you have at your disposal and they produce according to the market - plastics, paper, and metals have all gone up; so the price gets passed on to the consumer (just look at gas, milk, and other grocery prices). GW is not saying you cant buy on ebay, its just reigning in control of its market and protecting the buyers in some cases. You will still be able to buy from private sellers and non-blister / opened items will be in abundance still, you just continue to buy at your own risk. I applaud GW for taking the steps they have with ebay, and I understand the necessity for price increases; but I also recognize that they should be wary of losing hobbyists if they get carried away. Everyone I hope will continue to enjoy the game and the fun of painting and customising GW products.


----------



## Jackinator (Nov 18, 2008)

cybersharque said:


> I think we can now see the demise of GW. It will derive from an ongoing unwillingness to price the models competitively, coupled with an ongoing inability to write coherent rules and FAQs.


Why do you seem so happy about this, A I only ever buy at GW anyway and I'm not exactly rich. B if GW goes down then there goes 40k as can you see other people producing the models and rules as they've probably got a 100 years copyright on everything.

Anyway they're just restricting people who to be honest are only selling at around the price of GW anyway, about £15 plus £1.50 P&P which means you're only saving about £1.50. Not exactly a saving. Anyway, if you want a good deal on models your better off buying pre-owned models as they're usually sold off for cheap.



LordWaffles said:


> To be fair, those evil online stores were selling marines at about half a dollar a head. Those bastards. Letting low-income gamers play the game.


Hang on I've got a low income and I have no problem buying from GW which means I'm getting all the pieces on the sprue and if theres anything wrong GW replaces it for me so I've got a guaranteed quality of my models.


----------



## nammy (May 25, 2009)

I think that I've found online stores to be cheaper than most ebay online stores anyhow. The ebay online stores have to pay for listings, they have to pay for pay pal transactions and they have to pay for thier shop, where as online stores dont have to pay for all of this! Ok some webstores will have outgoings such as website domain fees and such, but a lot of those costs are just initial capital set up costs, and once theyve made that cost back in the first few weeks/months, they wont be paying as much fees as that of ebay shop users, hence cheaper prices.


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

In my experience whenever anything like this happens the reason behind it usually boils down to greed. Although I am inpressed by the spin the PR people, but on it. It reminds me of WWII remember we are keeping you in these gettos for your own protection.


----------



## nammy (May 25, 2009)

I dont get why quite a lot of people are saying its because GW want more money, when you become a GW stockist, im sure your still paying GW for the items and the 'rights' to sell the items, ok, GW dont get the same amount as they would if they would of sold thier goods on the high street at high street prices, but that extra mark up from selling on the high street is used to pay the high street costs, expenses and wages for the building etc... People are saying that by GW stopping Ebay shops from selling thier goods is because they want more money may have the wrong end of the stick. If GW stop ebay shop sellers, then they are effectively cutting thier income, they wont get that income from that stockist now that has a shop on ebay. If anything GW are reducing there income, as im sure they know that by stopping ebay shops more webshops will open and in the end it will have very little effect on the individual GW store performance!

I think the whole PR spin about better quality service, is pretty much exactly what they are doing it for. 

Stopping ebay shop stockists will reduce thier income.
->Causing more stockists to open webstores
-->increasing GW income
--->Webstores=Better quality service(well in most cases)

Exactly what GW are doing this for.

This is how it appears to me, so if I've got it all wrong please let me know, I dont know how the GW stockist system works, I only presume that you are supplied by GW themselves so your still paying them for the items.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

If I'm right in remembering some of GW's new internet stockists deal they give a discount if the stockist actually has a store and gives hobby support not just an online store- sure this could be positive for the hobby but it also means that internet only sellers get screwed over... and if they have to put their prices up then GWs direct sales from their own website should go up- its a win-win for GW but has the downside that people can't get new models as cheaply as they could (hence the moaning).


----------



## nammy (May 25, 2009)

Tim/Steve said:


> If I'm right in remembering some of GW's new internet stockists deal they give a discount if the stockist actually has a store and gives hobby support not just an online store- sure this could be positive for the hobby but it also means that internet only sellers get screwed over... and if they have to put their prices up then GWs direct sales from their own website should go up- its a win-win for GW but has the downside that people can't get new models as cheaply as they could (hence the moaning).


I'm not quite following you here, unless GW put thier prices up for internet only sellers by more than they actaully sell the items for on the GW website then I'm sure people, all be it a reduced discount, would still buy from online only sellers for what ever that remainder discount may be. The only price changes I've noticed so far from online only stores is that of the recent price updates due to the increase in material prices needed to make the models. The e-tailers are still maintaining there 20% off RRP (the battle shop is one of them, well 20% if your student anyhow =D) I've also noticed that ebay isn't the cheapest place to buy models, I've always found e-tailers to be cheaper, I've spent around £1,000 on GW items since October time last year and I can honestly say that the cheapest prices I got, after a good thorough serach was either pre-owned models on ebay, or e-tailers such as woot3, wargames empire, the battle shop, and though some of those e-tailer prices have risen (from a 20% discount to only a 10% discount) there are still many e-tailers that are still offering up to and sometimes above 20% discount with free shipping.


----------



## Blue Liger (Apr 25, 2008)

I think we will see alot of out of box sprues now being sold to avoid this and multiple accounts for sellers of it to avoid it as much as possible. It sucks to as in AUS a DE Ravager has now hit $75 in a GW - 2 weeeks ago when I last walked in they were $65 and about 8 months before that they were $55 - Hence I ebay them now.


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

it will be a shame to see ebay stuff go, i got some really good deals on there!


----------



## MarzM (Jan 26, 2007)

It does in the end come down to money. GW dont want people to buy their stuff for a reasonable price off the internet. They want people to go into THEIR stores and pay over the odd's amounts of money for the same stuff.

Aye well! There goes the neighbourhood..........again! Looks like i will be shelving the Idea of buying an Empire army. I just cant afford to pay GW prices. What can i say, i like to eat and stuff! lol


----------



## nammy (May 25, 2009)

MarzM said:


> It does in the end come down to money. GW dont want people to buy their stuff for a reasonable price off the internet. They want people to go into THEIR stores and pay over the odd's amounts of money for the same stuff.
> 
> Aye well! There goes the neighbourhood..........again! Looks like i will be shelving the Idea of buying an Empire army. I just cant afford to pay GW prices. What can i say, i like to eat and stuff! lol


GW stock the ebay sellers, so if they stop stocking the ebay sellers, they lose money!!! I'm pretty sure anyone at GW with half a brain will realise that if theres no ebay stockists then people will turn to online stockists.

Why you people seem to think that you have to buy from GW direct because you cant buy things off ebay I willl never know, especially when there are perfectly good and even CHEAPER places to buy on online webstores. GW are even giving even better discount to them if they provide good customer service and support for the products that they sell.

You only have to look on google to find an online webstore that gives better discount AND service than any ebay store...


----------



## MarzM (Jan 26, 2007)

nammy said:


> GW stock the ebay sellers, so if they stop stocking the ebay sellers, they lose money!!! I'm pretty sure anyone at GW with half a brain will realise that if theres no ebay stockists then people will turn to online stockists.
> 
> Why you people seem to think that you have to buy from GW direct because you cant buy things off ebay I willl never know, especially when there are perfectly good and even CHEAPER places to buy on online webstores. GW are even giving even better discount to them if they provide good customer service and support for the products that they sell.
> 
> You only have to look on google to find an online webstore that gives better discount AND service than any ebay store...


I have highlighted the small but fatal flaw in your arguement!

Also this is just one stage. I have also heard a rumour that GW are going to change the way trade accounts work meaning that they will be able to limit how much of a discount an online store is able to give you. We will have to wait and see what happens with that one though!


----------



## Son of mortarion (Apr 24, 2008)

LukeValantine said:


> In my experience whenever anything like this happens the reason behind it usually boils down to greed. Although I am inpressed by the spin the PR people, but on it. It reminds me of WWII remember we are keeping you in these gettos for your own protection.


First off, greed isn't bad, it is the force that makes producers discount their product. Greed motivates companies like games workshop to produce games and other desirable products. Greed motivates those same firms to make their product as desirable as possible. Second, this is the sort of rantings from a person that has little to no understanding of market economics. The company has a right to protect their property rights from the people producing knock-offs that populate e-bay and other auction sites. Those producing the knock-offs are producing a substitute good, but are selling them as the desired good. How would you feel if you paid for steak and recieved hotdogs? 

That is what statements like the quoted defend.


----------



## Exitus Acta Probat (Apr 23, 2009)

cybersharque said:


> The idea that local shops will improve the GW hobby is a joke, right? I know of nobody over the age of 14 who will play in a GW store. This is simply an attempt by GW to maintain their monopolistic pricing. It ignores the fact that the hobby has move away from the GW stores into the local clubs, where we use non-GW models and we have our own FAQs.
> 
> I think we can now see the demise of GW. It will derive from an ongoing unwillingness to price the models competitively, coupled with an ongoing inability to write coherent rules and FAQs.



cyber:
no, it's not a joke. seeing the demographic shifts, I am going to assume you are from the UK?
regardless, the Majority (vast majority) of the US market is actually focused around local independant retailers pushing the hobby, the WHOLE hobby, and providing places to play/running events(lucky 13, mega battles, the old summer campaigns/tournaments etc...).
online retailers actually hurt this dynamic, and dig into the viability of the support system for the hobby.
is this self serving? yes, but promotes the HOBBY. 
also, the average demographic of players in the 3 big stores around me are 20-mid 30s married or going to college with a real income. this is NOT a-typical (similar to the last 3 major metros/gaming concentrations I have lived in over my last 15 years) and growing stronger as a result of GW tightening the reigns on systems that give them a worse rep than they already deserve...and yes, they sometimes deserve their bad rep!


----------



## nammy (May 25, 2009)

Son of mortarion said:


> First off, greed isn't bad, it is the force that makes producers discount their product. Greed motivates companies like games workshop to produce games and other desirable products. Greed motivates those same firms to make their product as desirable as possible. Second, this is the sort of rantings from a person that has little to no understanding of market economics. The company has a right to protect their property rights from the people producing knock-offs that populate e-bay and other auction sites. Those producing the knock-offs are producing a substitute good, but are selling them as the desired good. How would you feel if you paid for steak and recieved hotdogs?
> 
> That is what statements like the quoted defend.


Finally someone else who understands that what GW are doing isn't bad at all.

GW products are a brand, they are a very well known and respected brand. 
If they start letting any tom dick and harry sell thier products on ebay for really cheap prices, it damages the brand image of GW.

Look at Apple, they only sell thier products to selected retailers. Yet no one complains about the prices(or not a lot of people anyhow) and many people spend a lot of money for products that do exatly the same as something half the price, they are willing to pay for that apple logo.

GW want to keep thier brand image, and having loads of cheap online ebay stores is not helpping them one bit.


----------



## Son of mortarion (Apr 24, 2008)

Exitus Acta Probat said:


> cyber:
> no, it's not a joke. seeing the demographic shifts, I am going to assume you are from the UK?
> regardless, the Majority (vast majority) of the US market is actually focused around local independant retailers pushing the hobby, the WHOLE hobby, and providing places to play/running events(lucky 13, mega battles, the old summer campaigns/tournaments etc...).
> online retailers actually hurt this dynamic, and dig into the viability of the support system for the hobby.
> ...


 (Emphasis added)

Very important point here, Many players in the U.S. live in apartments/barracks/dormitories, so playing at home is not an option, due to extremely limited space.


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

If its just Ebay sales that are taking a hit then I'm not to bothered, I've stopped selling and buying on Ebay since their charges got upgraded they charge almost on the same scale as GW to sell your stuff.
If it impacts across all online sellers then thats when it makes no sense.
Any company selling GW knock offs would come to their attention fairly quickly given how aggressive they are in protecting their IP just ask any of the mods you can't even write that a bolt pistol costs x points on the boards. 
Anyone selling official GW product has to buy from them in the first place so they get their money regardless of what prices the online retailer charges.
Where I live going to the GW store is a rare occurance as its a fair distance away so for me and my friends buying online is the only feasable way to go so trying to force us into a brick and mortar store will just see us spend less.


----------



## Azwraith (Apr 23, 2009)

i swear to god nobody reads all the posts..

1. its not stopping all ebay sellers ONLY EBAY STORES THAT BUY DIRECT FROM GW FOR THE DISCOUNT
2. there will still be private sales on ebay for warhammer 
3. ebay stores will mostlikely now open up they're own website and sell direct BECAUSE THEY CAN GET THE DISCOUNT FROM GW
4. because of this the price of GW items will go DOWN because the stores do not have to pay commisions to ebay and paypal.

5. read the posts before complaining this is a good move.

Azwraith.


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the sarcasm.
I had actually read all the posts and while I suppose what I wrote about ebay sales may have been unclear it also took some assumption on your part that I thought all ebay sales would be affected and not just the power sellers.
The point I was trying to make was that its impractical to try and force people into stores especially when not every one has access to them.


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

it wont force people into stores, you will still be able to buy online, but not at a price that makes things difficult for independent retailers to cover their costs.


----------



## Juiceypoop (Jun 5, 2008)

Games workshop isn't going to die anytime soon, but if those greedy buggers lose a crap tonne of money to online auction sites because they refuse to price their products compettativley, you can bet I won't be shedding any tears over it.


----------



## Alexious (Apr 13, 2009)

Hmmm... I assumed GW did the following...

Allow independent stockist to sell their products for a period of time. Establish whether the market is good at that location.... if the ind stockist is ordering a h heap of product as in a LOT.... then BLAM... lets open a store there and have the money all to ourselves. Its great market research and shows whats viable as an area.

Also has anyone else noticed how much LESS room the newer stores are putting into their range of items. Look at the new IG figures... yes you can have that for a limited time in store but then if you want it.... come to our online store.... thats the killer. Take a look now at the prices of what we call classical.... 28AU for a Mordian Las cannon team? LOL.... yeah thats competitive. How long till a lot of what we buy over say a year is moved to classical or over time? An army isnt a 7 day a week project for most of us with uni, school, work, family, and when you can afford to get whatever you want its kids, gf, bf, dinner and drinks.... It may take several years to get stuff done on a large scale... hell I am painting minatures I got in 1990 now... But I do worry about how GW work.... try getting metal cadians or catachans in their range now enmasse? No its all plastic. What if I want classical harlequins to finish my squads.... all gone... Redemptionists figures from Necromunda making good cult armies for chaos? remodel them with a range of weaponry that cant be guardish like.... 

I do think GW is very very orientated to the dollar, but I worry they make things a little harder than they have too for themselves and the long term hobbyist.


----------



## asianavatar (Aug 20, 2007)

> Allow independent stockist to sell their products for a period of time. Establish whether the market is good at that location.... if the ind stockist is ordering a h heap of product as in a LOT.... then BLAM... lets open a store there and have the money all to ourselves. Its great market research and shows whats viable as an area


Really, I am not sure that is the case, most GW stores don't make a huge profit. I would think they would rather have an independent stockist there and just give them good product and advertising support. This way they still get their money but their expenses they would have had to run a GW store would be taken on by the stockist.


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

cybersharque said:


> The idea that local shops will improve the GW hobby is a joke, right? I know of nobody over the age of 14 who will play in a GW store. This is simply an attempt by GW to maintain their monopolistic pricing. It ignores the fact that the hobby has move away from the GW stores into the local clubs, where we use non-GW models and we have our own FAQs.
> 
> I think we can now see the demise of GW. It will derive from an ongoing unwillingness to price the models competitively, coupled with an ongoing inability to write coherent rules and FAQs.


UK GW stores have veteran nights when the store is open until about 10pm with a minimum age limit - average age in my region would be about 25-30 I reckon and there is always a good turnout.


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

the problem with this is that GW sells the product to the store... at cost... the store then sells it to us at the MSRP and makes the profit. GW profits from the price they charge the shops. After currency has been transfered over for the product, it then becomes the property of the shop to do as they please. I have seen stores sell their flamers for 30 dollars when they used to be 17 (don't know if the price increase has affected them or not). I called GW on that and they told me the shop can do as they please after the product is purchased.... soooooo... GW reigning in my ass! EBAY has always been a caveat emptor, always will be. If I buy a but load of say steam tanks, and I want to sell them at 2.00 over cost, that is my perrogative, not GW's to dictate to me!


----------

